# Betta sale



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

just incase anyone hasnt seen yet bettas are one sale at petsmart thru the 22nd of this month Females are 99 cents VT males are 1.99 and CT males are 3.99 Happy hunting!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

.... Gah, the temptation. Guess who has an empty 10 gallon? Guess who really really really really really wants a cutie girl she saw a petsmart the other day? >.< But Mom is going to say no.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunatly I'm having tail biting issues and alkelinity issues with both of mine. I don't have a free tank either. T-T; Too bad. I would LOVE to get a ten gallon then get a sorority.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Well due to this sale and my upgrade of the sorority to a 72 gallon, I only bought 37 females. o.o. Lol!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

omg iheart i laughed so darn hard when i read that oh im not alone rofl


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I think... If there is a petsmart where i am moving to, money be damned, i am getting a sorority. XDD At 99 cents i cant pass it up!! Just wish petco was doing the same thing. (( the fish guy at my petco is a betta breeder))


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm.. Maybe I'll get 2 girls and make my 7gal split for them. Tank isn't ready though.. but if the sale goes through till the 22nd I got plenty of time to get a heater in there.  Darn sales! Now I wanna walk out there just to peek at them.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> omg iheart i laughed so darn hard when i read that oh im not alone rofl


Lol! You are definitely not alone! I had to get the petsmart worker to get a box for me and I bought females from 3 different petsmarts. Hahaha! :lol: Floating them was a total nightmare too.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

And Petco has 2.5 gallon lighted hood & filtered tanks for $18!!! GO PEOPLE GO. The filter barely disturbs the surface of the water and has lower intake suction, too. My girl has no trouble getting around it. 

I guess there's everyone's excuse to get a new one!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i thought the petsmart employee was going to pass out when i told her this was number 26


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

yoshesmom said:


> i thought the petsmart employee was going to pass out when i told her this was number 26


lol!!!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> i thought the petsmart employee was going to pass out when i told her this was number 26


Haha! Imagine rolling up with a cart that has 17 female betta cups in it! Lol! I even spread out the buying between 3 different petsmarts.


----------



## strictlyninja (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like I am going to stop by PetsMart after work... O_O


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I gave in and got a girl today! Was a nice hefty walk, but when I saw her.. I just knew I had to get her. It's her heart-shaped lipstick that caught my eye.  She gets the 7gal all to herself too! 
















Pictures are kinda crummy since she's still in the blue water. :< Her fins are actually a red.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think I'd rather spend a little more at Petco for the prettier and nicer (IMO) tail types.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol already hit me here. I'm already planning a sorority since I'm giving away my guppy males and freeing up the 5 gal where Oscar will be going freeing up the 10 gal . Have 2 females already (one from walmart and one from petsmart). Heard its better to get the females from different places. Just working On getting the decorations right now as my tank treats for ich(nasty spot of doom!). It will be done soon though .


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't forget about the live plants sale too !


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

THERE'S A LIVE PLANT SALE?!?!

Seriously, I need live plants!! If you're lying I shall steal your bettas from you.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness I'm getting one!! Well 2!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, Marimo moss balls were down to $5.99 at my PetSmart! They used to be $7.99. I also got a bunch of Moneywort for $1.86! AND I had a $3 off coupon. I only spent $5.03! There was a female there that I wanted, but I have no free tanks. =(


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

laughing said:


> THERE'S A LIVE PLANT SALE?!?!
> 
> Seriously, I need live plants!! If you're lying I shall steal your bettas from you.


Noes don't steals me Bettas! But I kid you not  the petsmarts I've seen around here have live plant sales. I don't know fully how much off or how long. I'm stopping by there tomorrow to pick up some more betta females maybe and some more ancharis for the 10gal. So I shall let ya know tomorrow


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a vt boy, java fern, and anubias for under $10, no tax cause I bought them in oregon ^_^ the vt has the weirdest pectorals, I need to get some decent pics to post, lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I got Baby Kai from there and I'm not sure if he was on the sale price but every other betta was under two bucks. One idiot though was telling her daughter to pick a white female and grabbed the cup so roughly I wanted to give her such a shriek. 

Other then that walked out with 14.50$ gone. The dragon was eleven and little Kai was five.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I must go!! I need more plants >


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Today I went to PS because one of my neon tetras died and I was planning on getting some females for .99c. So I had to wait FOREVER after I took FOREVER to pick out my fishies (I got 2 really cool females..although I was NOT pleased with the size of their bettas. Some of them are barely out of fry stage!) And the girl who rang me up wasn't very bright because I walked out of there with 3 fish (a neon and my two fems) and they paid me .1c! I didn't feel too bad about it, either.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

nowzem said:


> Today I went to PS because one of my neon tetras died and I was planning on getting some females for .99c. So I had to wait FOREVER after I took FOREVER to pick out my fishies (I got 2 really cool females..although I was NOT pleased with the size of their bettas. Some of them are barely out of fry stage!) And the girl who rang me up wasn't very bright because I walked out of there with 3 fish (a neon and my two fems) and they paid me .1c! I didn't feel too bad about it, either.


 Your PS sounds like my Petco. The females are little babies still...

Then again Kai's still really small too.


----------

